# Thread on INJECTABLE ANTIOXIDANTS…good read



## amateurmale (Jan 23, 2015)

My Experience with Inj curcumin/Resveratrol/Glutathione/SOD - Professional Muscle


I really wish somebody would get bloodwork while taking this stuff.  Im interested to see what it does for lipids.


----------



## rangerjockey (Jan 23, 2015)

Great read, love to find a source.


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 23, 2015)

The source is Veteran Supplies.  Hes over at ProMuscle.

http://www.anasci.org/vB/diet-nutrition-supplements-discussion/37318-injectable-curcumin.html


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 23, 2015)

Well if it got the guy thru hell week for the seals it must me good


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 25, 2015)

humpthebobcat said:


> Well if it got the guy thru hell week for the seals it must me good



Yeah and with no gear.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 14, 2015)

There is another thread ill pull up ive been talkin to a few guys who have lowered their lipids, cholesterol and lost a ton of fat while using veterans curc/res/lipostabil and a few other items... Once i find the thread ill link it for u guys


----------

